# Fan clicking below 50% - X800XT-PE



## rakh1 (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi all,

Just got a Sapphire X800XT Platinum Edition.
Installed ATI tool as I wish to control the fan speeds a bit better than stock (I run a shuttle SN85G4 which *was* nice and quiet).

I have found when I lower the fan speed below 50% I get a clicking noise (preumable the controller clicking on and off repetedly?).  At first I thought there was a cable just rubbing hte fan blades (as this is exactly what it sounds like) but further investigation proved it to be the fan speed.

I searched this forum and found this: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=1421&highlight=fan+clicking but there was no answer.

Has anyone else got this noise or found a way round it.  I even tried the X850 option but this made no difference.

Hope you can help - Rich


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 8, 2005)

hm my friend has a x800xt from sapphire no clicks there runs@50 percent while beeing in desktop


----------



## rakh1 (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah - mine runs 50% to 67% in its idle mode (when controlled by itself) and there are no clicks.  It is only when I lower the fan speed using ATI Tool that it starts to click and it has to be below 47% to notice it.

R


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 8, 2005)

but below 47% the crad gets to hot isnt it?
so let it run with 51% and check latest atitool


----------



## acrowley23 (Jun 9, 2005)

this is the pwm pulse based FanControl from the x800 Cards...some cooler (AtiSilencer4 Rev1) is rattling ...another not!

My Stock Cooler is also rattling under 50-60% . But not so strong as with the Ati4...

Sorry ....my English...its not may Day


----------



## infrared (Jun 10, 2005)

*Heat sink*

Hey

Just a thought: It might be the heatsink clicking as it expands with the heat perhaps. It's unlikely to be the fan itself. How loud is the clicking?

~Simon


----------



## Anarion (Jun 10, 2005)

acrowley23 said:
			
		

> this is the pwm pulse based FanControl from the x800 Cards...some cooler (AtiSilencer4 Rev1) is rattling ...another not!
> 
> My Stock Cooler is also rattling under 50-60% . But not so strong as with the Ati4...




there is just ONE answer m cheap fans . so yes , all fans not same 




			
				rakh1  said:
			
		

> ....



there are something u can do , there is a sticker/lable behind the fan remove it & take a look maybe @ lower speed , axle some times contact with this stciker/lable - & also look for ballbearing & see if IS IT ? a BB fan ! just a look will show is it a HQ fan or not , BTW ; try to blowing in back of fan & use special liquied
(i use even pure c2h5oh/alcohol but after try to dry "& i will not take any responsibilitys" ) 
for cleaning the inside of fan(use needle is nice)  . & never ever when u want dry it or blow to it MUST NOT let THe vanes to spin !

or easily buy a nice & expensive fan .(BB or rifles are good ) or even a brushless cheap fan give job done.


----------



## DoubleJ (Jun 11, 2005)

The fan clicks because ATI is using PWM to controll the fan.
You can build yourself a filter (like I did), which will remove those clicking-sound


----------



## Clock Master (Jul 4, 2005)

A lot of people here seem to think that turning the fans down on their ATI cards makes them quiet. Yea it does make them extremely quiet, but they are pretty quiet from the get go. They fail to realize that heat is the enemy of electronic componets and if you turn the fan down you will over heat the card. Not only do you lower OC'ing potential but your card WILL be damaged. It might not be apparent at first but one day you'll be sorry and notice "strange behavior", artifacting even at defalt clock speeds. With any luck you'll get a replacment though the warranty, and if not you probably would have wished you left it alone and had delt with the VERY little amount of noise they make. To make thing worse you have a SFF case and those run hot anyways. Not tryin to be a dick, I'm just looking out for your $500 card man.


----------



## infrared (Jul 5, 2005)

*Turn the fans up!*

When helping my friend overclock his card after finding a stable, i set the fans at 100% constantly, but did not increase the clock further (which was possible due to reduced temperatures). Even at that speed they're not too noisy, so I'm kinda with Clock Master, it's not worth risking hardware.

If you perhaps lowered the clock below stock it would be work lowering fan speed, if you're that concerned about noise... dunno.

~Simon


----------



## gR3iF (Jul 5, 2005)

i guess when you switch to ati they tell you at which temps its safe so turn your card that ypu run 20-30 deegre under this temps


----------

